# Long Island Golden Retriever Club Training Session



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

gdgli said:


> The LIGRC is having a training session at Otis Pike Preserve in Manorville, LI, NY on Sunday, Sept. 18. All levels of dogs are welcome. We are puppy friendly as well as newbie friendly. We have the perfect pond to introduce your dog to water. Train for our Fall Hunt Test. Train for the upcoming hunting season. There will be experienced trainers on hand to help you through your training issues. For more info, check LIGRC website or call Guy at 631-979-0873.


Will you be represented at Goldstock this year?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wish it wasn't such a long commute!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Judi said:


> Will you be represented at Goldstock this year?


I didn't even know about Goldstock. Very clever. I will be in PA this weekend for vacation and I will have Buffy with me, hoping to get some opportunity to train.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> wish it wasn't such a long commute!


 It really is too bad. We have the opportunity to see several breeds. I forgot to mention we also have Flatcoats training with us. There are at least four Hunt Test judges who also show up. Lots of talented trainers will be there. And the leader of our training group probably has over 45 years of experience with field dogs.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

One more thing---we welcome all training styles. We have members who do tennis shoe training which is becoming hard to find.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

tennis shoe training?????


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

gdgli said:


> I didn't even know about Goldstock. Very clever. I will be in PA this weekend for vacation and I will have Buffy with me, hoping to get some opportunity to train.


Why not stop in at Goldstock which is located in Lakewood, Pa? See Threads on this year's Goldstock.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Never heard of tennis shoe training. I have heard of sneakers.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Tennis shoes=sneakers (my parents' glossary). Training w/o the e collar.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Judi said:


> Why not stop in at Goldstock which is located in Lakewood, Pa? See Threads on this year's Goldstock.


I was in Lancaster. I looked at Goldstock info but it was a little more traveling than I wanted to do. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Just a reminder for those who would like to get a start in field training, our field training session will be perfect for you. It's best to call ahead of time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Tennis shoes=sneakers (my parents' glossary). Training w/o the e collar.


Love it!!! What a perfect description


----------



## Long Island Owner (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow, small world. I live locally! Is there a start time? What an opportunity, is there a fee/donation? I'm a newbie at this, so what would I bring? (minus the dog.. lol)

I hate to assume, but this event would be helpful for a 4 month olf newbie at Golden's? Will there be 'pros' on site to help me along the way?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

bumping up for a reply


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Long Island Owner said:


> Wow, small world. I live locally! Is there a start time? What an opportunity, is there a fee/donation? I'm a newbie at this, so what would I bring? (minus the dog.. lol)
> 
> I hate to assume, but this event would be helpful for a 4 month olf newbie at Golden's? Will there be 'pros' on site to help me along the way?


Start time is generally 8:00 AM. Usually there is a fee if your dog is going to get a bird but we would probably like to see what level your dog is at. There are three major advisors who have a combined 90 years experience with field training. None of us are pros. If you would like more information you can get it from Long Island Golden Retriever Club website. Also, I usually include a contact number with my announcements.

I will also PM you.


----------



## Long Island Owner (Sep 14, 2011)

Terrific followup and thank you for the input. As a first timer, I think it might be best to just be a visitor and see how it goes.

Warm regards.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Check out our training session if you can.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Today we had our training session and it was a good one. I have described this in the Hunt and Field section of the forum. We may have one more in October.


----------

